# Barrel Springs Hazard



## coloradogem (Aug 5, 2009)

*Rope-Barrel Springs/just past milemarker 124 westbound*

As of this evening- its still there.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

i love the tittle, because if you have seen barrell springs, it is one big hazard. that place is OTF


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Is it the same rope that has been there for years that some climbers put in? just wondering, if it is it should go away, it cant be safe to cross anymore. I am steering clear of that for a while, its f'ing huge!


----------

